# TRS27 Idler Pully



## FoolishChoices (Apr 17, 2021)

I am a fool who took off the idler pully to remove the auger belt. I did this months ago and now I can't figure out how to put it back together. Any other unlucky TRS27 owners out there who can post of pic of what is going on under the shield? That's all I need.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

First, Welcome to SBF! Lot of smart people on here.

We've all been there, taking things apart, camera phone is terrific. I have an old one just for pictures.

The TRS was made by Murray, I have several Murrays in my yard, post a picture a picture of where you are at. I'll post a picture of my Murray. I'm not sure what you mean by shield, there's a belt cover and a brake arm.


----------



## FoolishChoices (Apr 17, 2021)

I told myself that I wouldn't have to take a picture because I would remember! 

Here is what I have.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The big washer is unimportant, it probably goes in front, you have a washer that goes underneath the head of the bolt, the other behind the nut, the bushing goes inside the pulley, the outside of the belt goes against the pulley so the belt is on the inside.

When doing this, look for wear markings, dirty and clean surfaces, that will guide you.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

JLawrence08648 said:


> The big washer is unimportant,


My (admitably fallible) memory says the big washer is what pries up the brake lever arm when the tensioner pulley engages.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

JLawrence08648 said:


> First, Welcome to SBF! Lot of smart people on here.
> 
> We've all been there, taking things apart, camera phone is terrific. I have an old one just for pictures.
> 
> The TRS was made by Murray, I have several Murrays in my yard, post a picture a picture of where you are at. I'll post a picture of my Murray. I'm not sure what you mean by shield, there's a belt cover and a brake arm.


Short version
Show me yours and I’ll show you mine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

You can see the flat edge worn from where the big washer rides in the brake arm in your picture.


----------



## FoolishChoices (Apr 17, 2021)

Thank you everyone. That diagram helps clear up my curb alert special.


----------

